# Should I "board" cats?



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 17, 2019)

I've had pet cats most of my life. The last one passed away a couple of years ago, I've been toying with getting a couple more. I live alone, and it's nice to have something living, other than yourself,  in the house. But I'm 73 and I've been carted out of my home, via ambulance, several times. Plus I don't have anyone to take over care of the critters. I thought of "boarding"  a couple of shelter animals. I dunno. I worry about caring for them, and quite frankly, I get decimated when one passes away-that's hard. I'm torn. It's six of "Yes", and six of "No' for trying to board a few. What do you cat people think? I'd even listen to some dog people, too.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 17, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I've had pet cats most of my life. The last one passed away a couple of years ago, I've been toying with getting a couple more. I live alone, and it's nice to have something living, other than yourself,  in the house. But I'm 73 and I've been carted out of my home, via ambulance, several times. Plus I don't have anyone to take over care of the critters. I thought of "boarding"  a couple of shelter animals. I dunno. I worry about caring for them, and quite frankly, I get decimated when one passes away-that's hard. I'm torn. It's six of "Yes", and six of "No' for trying to board a few. What do you cat people think? I'd even listen to some dog people, too.


Rescues need temporary foster homes for pets while waiting for a forever home.  Doing that would provide you with the lovely company of cats without having to make a permanent home for them.  This way, if you have to be hospitalized, the rescue people can be notified and they can retrieve the animal and find other accommodations for it.  This would be ideal for you, provided you're physically capable of feeding it and taking care of the litter pan.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 17, 2019)

Our animal shelter here is almost always in need of foster care for dogs and cats. Even though it is temporary, the exact time frame can differ, because the animal is still up for adoption, just being fostered until they are adopted. 
Everything is paid for, including vet care if needed, so you would not have an extra expense for fostering a cat or dog, and you can choose one that you feel comfortable fostering. 

If you did have to go to the hospital, or could no longer foster for some other reason, then the shelter would come and take the animal until you were back home, or until they found another foster home. 
I think that this would be a great way for you to enjoy some company and help out homeless animals at the same time, and know that if you could not take care of them, then they had a place to go and be cared for. 

We have an online Facebook group for lost and found animals here locally, so you probably have something similar where you live also.
The local shelters advertise dogs for adoption , so that helps get the information out to the public, and they are always asking for people to foster some of the pets until they are adopted.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 17, 2019)

It sounds like a good thing to consider doing,
which would give an animal a wonderful vacation from the shelter, and would give you,
the company, PLUS,  the good feeling of doing something nice for each one that visits with you.

If you get overly attached, to an individual one who visits you, then they probably let you adopt, if you can then make some arrangement. 
They might have an employee or a regular volunteer, there, who would then be willing to take your new friend, at times you needed.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 17, 2019)

I thought that if I didn't have any cats, at this time in my life, fostering would be the perfect solution.  I could have their company but would not have to worry about leaving them orphans when I die.  But, knowing me, I would too attached and would not be able to give the cat back.  LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm kind of in your situation with alone and could have to go to the hospital some time.  I fear my pets would be alone.  If I had it to do over I wouldn't have pets in my situation but otoh I love them so much.  Perhaps find someone to care for them when it needs doing.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi Fuzzybuddy. I am with you on this as I am toying with the idea of getting a small pet dog. I live on my own and would love a little doggy to love and cherish. We had a KC Cavalier years ago and he was gorgeous and had a cat too a feisty ginger Tom and both long since gone to Rainbow Bridge.

Fostering is an option for you for a puddy-tat or maybe a dog but not a puppy or kitten and an older pet. Trouble is, is that you will grow to love it and fostering long term may be okay but short term not as you could miss its presence and short term fostering I feel  may be uosetting for the pet and a dog especially. Animal shelters may be a good route to enquire.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 17, 2019)

I would encourage you to talk to the shelter or a rescue group and see if they will back you up in the event that you have a medical emergency.

I would also check to see if they need volunteers to come in and spend time at the shelter with animals that need a little personal TLC, socializing, etc...  It would be a good way to get out of the house and meet some like-minded people.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I've had pet cats most of my life. The last one passed away a couple of years ago, I've been toying with getting a couple more. I live alone, and it's nice to have something living, other than yourself,  in the house. But I'm 73 and I've been carted out of my home, via ambulance, several times. Plus I don't have anyone to take over care of the critters. I thought of "boarding"  a couple of shelter animals. I dunno. I worry about caring for them, and quite frankly, I get decimated when one passes away-that's hard. I'm torn. It's six of "Yes", and six of "No' for trying to board a few. What do you cat people think? I'd even listen to some dog people, too.


I know after your kitty passed away, you mentioned not being able to care for a cat, carry heavy bags of litter, etc.  I agree with the others, if you can foster one cat only, with the understanding that you can contact the shelter at any time and have someone come and get the cat, say if you need to be in the hospital, then I say go for it.  More than one cat....no.  Without a written agreement that the cat would be taken back and cared for by a shelter....no.  I'm a cat (and dog) lover, but at this age that is the only way I would foster.


----------



## Linda (Dec 17, 2019)

Unless you have someone who can step in and take over if you go to the hospital or something I wouldn't consider if for a second.  Sometimes you have no warning you will be incapacitated and sometimes people don't find you for a few days.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 18, 2019)

Unfortunately Linda, you're right. One of the times I was hauled out of my home by ambulance personnel , I was delusional. I thought the ceiling molding was shooting death rays at me. This was caused by an infection and a reaction to a medication. I'm not sure how long that was going on, before I got help. Then  later,  a similar situation happened,  because no one knew about the infection, when if it weren't for a visiting nurse, I might have died. I'm lucid and sane, now- and infection free, BUT........... I always have that fear it could all come back. And a pet's life may be endangered. Still.......you do have to take chances in life.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 18, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Unfortunately Linda, you're right. One of the times I was hauled out of my home by ambulance personnel , I was delusional. I thought the ceiling molding was shooting death rays at me. This was caused by an infection and a reaction to a medication. I'm not sure how long that was going on, before I got help. Then  later,  a similar situation happened,  because no one knew about the infection, when if it weren't for a visiting nurse, I might have died. I'm lucid and sane, now- and infection free, BUT........... I always have that fear it could all come back. And a pet's life may be endangered. Still.......you do have to take chances in life.


FB, 

You should be able to protect the cat from the shooting death rays.



You only have one life to live while the average cat has nine, if it feels right go for it.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 18, 2019)

FB, talk to a cat rescue place and ask them if you could be a candidate for fostering.   Maybe they could bring you cats that only need fostering for a few days and you can get some "cat loving time" for short periods.  Some people that love cats but can't keep them for some reason go to shelters and spend time grooming them and playing with them, I don't know if you could do that since you're in a wheelchair.


----------



## bearcat (Mar 18, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I've had pet cats most of my life. The last one passed away a couple of years ago, I've been toying with getting a couple more. I live alone, and it's nice to have something living, other than yourself,  in the house. But I'm 73 and I've been carted out of my home, via ambulance, several times. Plus I don't have anyone to take over care of the critters. I thought of "boarding"  a couple of shelter animals. I dunno. I worry about caring for them, and quite frankly, I get decimated when one passes away-that's hard. I'm torn. It's six of "Yes", and six of "No' for trying to board a few. What do you cat people think? I'd even listen to some dog people, too.



As others have said, fostering is an option that may work.  I did it briefly, and really enjoyed the cats.
However, a warning.  As I discovered, although most cats are wonderful, most people are very much not.
You might discover the the shelter staff or the prospective adopters are people you don't wish to deal with, as I did.
BTW, you might enjoy the movie "Harry and Tonto"
You can advertise yourself as a short-term home for people that have to travel, get sick, etc and can't care for 
an animal.  
This is, sadly, vitally needed.  In the city, animals are abandoned and die in lonliness and agony.  People move out,
and just leave the animal behind.  You try to take an animal to a shelter, and discover that there is no room, or that
you must pay a steep fee.  
As with humans. the root of all evil is overpopulation.


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 18, 2020)

@bearcat 
@fuzzybuddy 

Harry & Tonto is a wonderful movie. 
One of my favorites. Art Carney won a well-deserved Oscar.


----------

